# Question about Pricing on a gt235



## Blue (May 20, 2010)

Any one know what a used JD gt235 with a 48" deck is worth? I came across one at an estate sale. I paid $500. Just wondering if I got a good deal.


----------



## Cornhusker (Dec 27, 2009)

depending on the condition, yes. i picked my GT 275 up for $1100


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

$500 seems pretty cheap...how about some pics?


----------

